
What We Learned from Pivoting into a DTC Business in Two Weeks - torinrittenberg
https://www.branchfurniture.com/blogs/turn-key/pivoting-to-a-d2c-company
======
startupinmotion
branding and quality look on point. wish there were some more options

------
jasonbate44
this is impressive

~~~
torinrittenberg
thanks jason - been a long few weeks.

